# Patent: Very small Canon RF mount zoom lens designs



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 26, 2020)

> Canon News has uncovered a patent that shows Canon is working on very small RF zoom lenses, these simple designs may also be collapsable.
> Japan Patent Application 2020-190661
> In recent years, so-called mirrorless cameras, which do not have a quick return mirror, are increasing in cameras. Since this mirrorless camera has a thin body, is compact and lightweight, it is required to develop a compact and lightweight interchangeable lens that matches the mirrorless camera.
> Since this mirrorless camera does not require the space of the quick return mirror, it is not necessary to secure the back focus as much as the conventional interchangeable lens. Therefore, the configuration of the lens is also different from that of the...



Continue reading...


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Nov 26, 2020)

70mm at 6.3 though..


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm very happy to see them design (well, patent at least) a *20*(not 24!) - 70 zoom lens, even if it's not a wide aperture design. Pairing this with their new 70-200 f4L lens would make a very nice travel & hiking 2 lens combo. 

I'd still like to see something like a ~20(+/-) - 200(or less) f?-5.6(or so) L zoom for a single high IQ/build handheld travel/hiking lens. In the past, I loved walking around with a single EM1-II body with only a single lens on it: the (2x crop)12-100 f4 pro lens which could take tack-sharp photos of most everything I wanted (yes, with large DOF and poor background blur). I continue to hope that Canon can come out with something like that, but with similar or better equivalent zoom range and with wider equivalent aperture in a high quality L FF lens. When they do (and they probably will eventually) I'll buy one!


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 26, 2020)

This would be a very interesting and compact travel lens. 

And of course it is always a compromise.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 26, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> ... I'd still like to see something like a ~20(+/-) - 200(or less) ... f?-5.6(or so) L ... zoom for a single high IQ/build handheld travel/hiking lens. ...


As the RF 24-240mm F4-6.3 IS USM is already there I don't think that an L equvalent will come soon.
And even if it does I don't know if it would be small enough to call it "travel/hiking lens" with that zoom range and f/5.6 at the long end.
even the RF 24-240 is not really small IMO, but YMMV.
But maybe Canon can surprise us


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 26, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> As the RF 24-240mm F4-6.3 IS USM is already there I don't think that an L equvalent will come soon.
> And even if it does I don't know if it would be small enough to call it "travel/hiking lens" with that zoom range and f/5.6 at the long end.
> even the RF 24-240 is not really small IMO, but YMMV.
> But maybe Canon can surprise us


I agree that it probably won't come soon. I think they could probably make it small enough to be a travel/hiking lens with 5.6 at the long end (of say a 22-180 range maybe), but that's just because I'd be OK with the size/weight for the benefit of high quality IQ/build/weather proofing with the ability to only have a single body & lens for casual(for me) use.


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 26, 2020)

No mention of image height....I wonder if this is going to be dim in the corners at 24 like the 24-240, relying on software to correct the vignette? Optical abberation should be better though, not having to hit 240 on the long end. 

I really want a 24-70f4 L for the RF, but looks like not any time soon. 

-Brian


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 26, 2020)

Jasonmc89 said:


> 70mm at 6.3 though..



Its a patent, and might never turn into a lens.

There seems to be a demand for smaller lighter lenses, to the point some people perceive it as the raison d'etre for MILC. Seems Canon is considering trading size for pushing ISO a stop and a third at the long end. With ISO performance being what it is nowadays, seems like a reasonable option to consider.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Nov 26, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Its a patent, and might never turn into a lens.
> 
> There seems to be a demand for smaller lighter lenses, to the point some people perceive it as the raison d'etre for MILC. Seems Canon is considering trading size for pushing ISO a stop and a third at the long end. With ISO performance being what it is nowadays, seems like a reasonable option to consider.


I see what you’re saying but backgrounds at that aperture and focal length aren’t gonna be that nice. Suppose Canon already have, and will have more, wider aperture lenses though.


----------



## Nemorino (Nov 26, 2020)

Nikon has a 24-50 f4-6.3 lens in their Z mount line up.





Industry News: Nikon releases their Z mount lens roadmap


Nikon and Canon are both busy building out their full-frame mirrorless lens lineup, we’ve reported on Canon’s roadmap in the past, but none of that is officially from Canon. However, Nikon has released their Z mount lens roadmap which promises 27 lenses for the system by the end of 2022...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## noms78 (Nov 26, 2020)

If this does get released it won't be an L


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 28, 2020)

A low cost lens is what the patent says. It implies using aberration correction in processing like the 24-240. The length of the lens is indeed shorter, The apertures are all about f/4 - f/6.3. Its a very small 24-70 f/4-f/6 that could be handy for a walk around lens.


Further, in recent years, due to advances in image processing technology, it is possible to elec
trically correct some aberrations. In particular, by electrically correcting various aberrations su
ch as chromatic aberration, distortion, and other aberrations, it is possible to reduce the size,
the image quality, and the cost.


----------

